# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  سلاح الدروع الملكي الأردني

## معاذ ملحم

ســـــلاح الـــدروع المـــاــكــي الأ ردنـــي



*سلاح الدروع الملكي* 

*مقدمه .*
1. واكب سلاح الدروع في القوات المسلحه الاردنيه تطور في الاسلحه المختلفه الاخرى وخضع الى تحديث وتطور في القوات المسلحه الاردني والحاجه التي ظهرت في تحوبل القوات المسلحه الى جيش ألي قادر على مواجهه جميع الاخطار والاحتمالات العملياتيه التي يمكن ان تفرض عليه من مسرح العمليات .

*2. تطور السلاح :*أ. لم يقتصر التطوير على المعدات بل واكبه تطوير في التنظيم والهيكل العام الذي يحوي المعدات بالاضافه الى التركيز الكبير على كيفيه استخدام الوحدات المدرعه اعدادا وتدريبا .

ب.عام 1948 شهد اول استخدام للاليات المدرعه في القوات المسلحه حيث استخدمت مدرعه ( جي .ام.سي) وبعدها مدرعه (مارمن هارنجتون) تحمل مدفع 2 رطل والتي شاركت في حرب فلسطين عام 1948 .

ج.عام 1950 شكلت اول كتيبه مدرعه في القوات المسلحه وهي كتيبه المدرعات 1 المكيه وسلحت بمدرعات مارمن هارنجتون وسيارات مسلحه وحملت المدرعات مدفع 2 رطل 

د. عام 1952 شكلت كتيبه دبابات الفرقه وكانت تتالف من 3 سرايا دبابات وكانت تتسلح بدبابات (فلنتاين)
مزوده بمدفع 7 رطل .

ه. في عام 1952 شكلت كتيبه المدرعات 2 الملكيه بمدرعات مارمن هارنجتون , وفي عام 1952 شكل السلاح المصفح ومركز تدريب السلاح المصفح وكان يضم الوحدات التاليه :
(1) كتيبه المدرعات 1 الملكيه .
(2) كتيبه المدرعات 2 الملكيه .


و في عام 1957 شكلت كتيبه الدبابات 4 الملكيه .

ز. في عام 1957 استبدلت تسميه السلاح المصفح الى السلاح المدرع الملكي ويتألف من الوحدات التاليه :
1. المدرعات الملكيه 1
2. المدرعات الملكيه 2
3.المدرعات الملكيه 3
4.المدرعات الملكيه 4
5.كتيبه الامير عبدالله الاليه 1 
6.مرطز تدريب السلاح المدرع .


ح.في عام 1958 شكلت كتيبه الدبابات 5 الملكيه .

ط.1960.استبدلت تسميه السلاح المدرع بالقوه المدرعه الملكيه وكانت تضم مجموعتي قتال وكتيبه المدرعات 1 الملكيه وموطز التدريب القوه المدرعه .

ي. في عام 1963 تم تشكيل الالويه بدلا من مجموعات القتال . 
1. اللواء المدرع .4.
2. اللواء المدرع 6
3. اللواء المدرع 7 .

ك.عام 1966 شكلت كتيبه الدبابات 10 الملكيه وكتيبه الدبابات 12 الملكيه 
ل.عام 1968 تم تشكيل السلاح المدرع الملكي وكان يتألف من :

1. اللواء المدرع 4 
2.اللواء المدرع 6 
3لواء الحرس الملكي الالي 3 
4.مرطزتدريب السلاح المدرع .

م. عام 1969 شكل لواء الشهيد وصفي التل المدرع 99 وكان اسمه عند التشكيل اللواء المدرع 99 .

ن.عام 1969 حول اسم السلاح المدرع الى الفرقه المدرعه 3 الملكيه وكانت تتالف من التشكيلات التاليه :

1. اللواء المدرع 4 
2. اللواء المدرع 6 
3. اللواء المدرع 99 

4. مرطز تدريب السلاح المدرع الملكي .

5.وحده استطلاع الصحراء 

6. سريه الدبابات المستقله .

س. عام 1970 شكلت الفرقه الاليه 4 الملكيه من مصادر الفرقه المدرعه 3 الملكيه .

ع. عام 1971 شكل اللواء المدرع 91 الملكي واللواء المدرع 92 الملكي .

ف. عام 1972 شكلت كتيبه الدبابات 13 الملكيه .

ص. عام 1972 شكلت الفرقه المدرعه 5 الملكيه حيق فك ارتباط اللواء الشهيد وصفي التل المدرع من ملاك الفرقه المدرعه 3 الملكيه وارتبط بالفرقه المدرعه 5 الملكيه وحل مكانه اللواء المدرع 91 الملكي .

3. الدبابات المستخدمه في القوات المسلحه :

الحسين : والسلاح الرئيسي لها هو :
مدفع 120 ملم محلزن ل 11 أ 5 

خالد : والسلاح الرئيسي لها هو :
مدفع 120 ملم  ل أ 5 

م 60 أ 3 مدفع 105 ملم 

منقووووووووول

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يعطيك العافية معاذ  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعافيك عبدالله 

اسعدني مرورك يا صديقي 

 :SnipeR (62): 

لتبقى الاردن واحة أمن و امان  تحت ظل الرايه الهاشمية

----------

